# Drying out Brown Sugar?



## eaglewing (Oct 19, 2009)

So is there a way to dry out brown sugar to prevent the 'caking/clumping' effect in the rubs.

I got ahold of a local rub (made in MO) and it is REAL CLOSE to actually being (smelling and tasting) like Jeff's Rub. HOWEVER, it is real loose and pours easy yet it does NOT have that ingredient that "prevents caking".

But I tried to mimic it without using brown sugar and no way I came close to the taste or smell... Maybe BS can be 'ground finer'? 

I will continue to make my own, no way I was implying I was gona blow $$$ on store bought. I was just curious about the way to make it non-clumpy.

Anyway, just throwing out a thought here for some convo.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

For starters, I break up the brown sugar, measure out what I want and immediately blend with the other rub ingredients with a fork/spoon and get the meat rubbed ASAP.

Secondly, I don't like to store my rubs if they have brown sugar, or it will eventually clump up very badly...I try to make up only what I'll use on the spot. If you do encounter this, and want to maintain the coarse texture of the rub, then just put it in a ceramic bowl and break it down again with a spoon, fork, whatever it takes.

I've never tried to dry the sugar, but one method would be to cold smoke it (110-120*) by spreading it thinly on a foiled grate. This would also enhance the flavor of the rub quite nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 After smoking/drying, break any clumps up and then return it to a suitable container for dry storage.

Thirdly, I keep the brown sugar I use for Bbq in my Q-fridge so it stays cool and in a moderate/low humidity. I have a temp/humidity monitor with high/low readings for each in my fridge. Warmer temps can carry higher humidity, so room temp storage is not the best if an airtight container is not used. When opening the container, do so in a low humidity environment...if cooking is in progress in your kitchen, I would open it elsewhere in order to reduce the introduction of more moisture. Also, realize that your indoor humidity will probably be at least as high as outside humidity readings (unless central A/C is used), so if you live @ low elevation and/or near alot of water, humidity can always be an issue. The question is: once you dry it, can you keep it dry?

Good luck, great smokes!

Eric


----------



## alx (Oct 19, 2009)

I have laid it thin on wax paper.Takes few hours and stir it.This is how a chef did it in book i read(PAUL KIRK)

I use pure cane or turbinado in everything these days!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice tips... the low humidity is what I'm looking for here...

and YES i use most of what I make right away...

ALX, I also use and have turbinado in the rub.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2009)

I have not tried it in a rub yet but I have a small teddy bear made out clay that really does a great job of keeping brown sugar moist. I know it sounds crazy but the dang thing really works. I bought it at a cooking store for a couple of bucks on a recommendation from a friend several years ago. No idea of the chemistry buy you just put it in the cannister with the brown sugar and it never dries out 

Here is the link to their website
http://www.sugarbearsinc.com/


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Starting out with fresh brown sugar, I had that same problem for awhile when i began making my own rubs. I found out that if I put some dry bread in with the BS, it wouldn't clump up like before because the dry bread would absorb mositure from the BS. I tried using fresh bread, and the sugar absorbed the moisture from the bread and really got wet. I hope that this helps you my friend.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 20, 2009)

COOL.. I will deff give this a try...


----------

